# Garden Skinks Pictures



## jesskie (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok im slightly obsessed.. plz post up any pictures you've taken of Garden Skinks!


----------



## jesskie (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 1, 2010)

ahh garden skinks,who can ever get enough of them


----------



## hornet (Dec 1, 2010)

yea you are kinda obsessed  but you have good reason, garden skinks are pretty awsome


----------



## jesskie (Dec 3, 2010)

Ohhh come on i wana see pictures!!!!


----------



## jesskie (Dec 19, 2010)

Found her this morning before the big storm! Didn't even care jus let me pick her straight up. 




Arrgghhh wish i could keep them!!!

p.s ignore caption when viewing pics


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 19, 2010)

ill need to borrow the sis's camera, will get some up eventually lol


----------



## Laghairt (Dec 19, 2010)

I was down at Kiama today at my in laws and their place is INFESTED with eastern water skinks. I saw a few that I suspect were pregnant females and they were huge. I caught one but didn't take any photos. I'm heading back down there this weekend so I will set some pit traps and try to catch one one of the monster females so I can take some pics. They are beautiful skinks though, would probably be my favourite from that family.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 20, 2010)

anouc said:


> I was down at Kiama today at my in laws and their place is INFESTED with eastern water skinks. I saw a few that I suspect were pregnant females and they were huge. I caught one but didn't take any photos. I'm heading back down there this weekend so I will set some pit traps and try to catch one one of the monster females so I can take some pics. They are beautiful skinks though, would probably be my favourite from that family.


water skinks are pretty kewl, but this thread is about GARDEN skinks


----------



## Laghairt (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep, my bad. The water skinks were in a garden, does that count?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 20, 2010)

anouc said:


> Yep, my bad. The water skinks were in a garden, does that count.


:lol: hmmmmmmm yep


----------



## jesskie (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll be happy with water skink pics


----------



## jesskie (Dec 20, 2010)

Water & Garden Skink pics .. post away ppl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamesbecker (Dec 20, 2010)

loove garden skinks! on a good summers day here in melbourne they are all over the garden sunning themselves on rocks and what not


----------



## Australis (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## jesskie (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice Australis   where is that taken?


----------



## australia (Dec 20, 2010)

skinks are cool pets and i have six i give them water in a bottle cap and change it evry day.I go to the petshop and get small crikets and lizard food


----------



## hornet (Dec 20, 2010)

Jess, do you know what species you get down there? Quite different looking to our locals, will get pics


----------



## Australis (Dec 20, 2010)

jesskie said:


> Nice Australis   where is that taken?


 
Up in QLD - Carlia species - probably pectoralis


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 20, 2010)

My Morethia adelaidensis photos seem to have disappeared from photobucket, I'll post them when I find them.
I also see loads of Hemiergis decresiensis in my backyard. I love small brown skinks, it's a shame you don't see many in captivity.


----------



## hornet (Dec 20, 2010)

James, do you keep and small skinks?


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 20, 2010)

i used to keep some when i was 5, like most kids did 
here is the only picture i got with my dads camera - this one had a regen tail (only 1 i had that did)
i really want some, but like you, i cant find any


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 20, 2010)

No, I've only just moved back to Australia and I don't have my own house yet so no reptiles until at least after christmas, but I'm interested in small skinks and i especially like Ctenotus species so i might get some in the near future.


----------



## hornet (Dec 20, 2010)

good thing about living in SA mate is its possible to legally collect reps for captive breeding, thats how i'm hoping to get Morethia adelaidensis, Menetia grayii and some lerista sp


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 20, 2010)

Have a read through this page: Department of Environment and Natural Resources - Fauna Permits
Also Morethia adelaidensis is on the exempt list for keeping, and don't require a permit to keep but they still need to be legally obtained.


----------



## Bradchip (Dec 20, 2010)

Love these little critters 

Always nice when they stay still enough for you to get a few shots too


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 20, 2010)

alright here's a few

Eastern striped skink









Yellow bellied water skink


----------



## jesskie (Dec 20, 2010)

hornet said:


> Jess, do you know what species you get down there? Quite different looking to our locals, will get pics


 
Yeh that one is a bit dif normally Lampropholis guichenoti (the first pic i posted at the start of thread) N i've seen a few dif ones very similar just slightly dif markings like richoman's pics which i would have said were grass skinks.
Post up your pics 

Used to keep so many when i was lil too Richoman 

Great shots Bradchip n Red-Ink  

That last one was 'smokin' :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## -Matt- (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## marina (Dec 21, 2010)

golden water skinks...?


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 21, 2010)

jamesn48 said:


> Have a read through this page: Department of Environment and Natural Resources - Fauna Permits
> Also Morethia adelaidensis is on the exempt list for keeping, and don't require a permit to keep but they still need to be legally obtained.


 Yeah but no documentation is required so if you did catch them then no one could prosecute you unless you were caught.


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 21, 2010)

Dannyboi said:


> Yeah but no documentation is required so if you did catch them then no one could prosecute you unless you were caught.



what about in NSW


----------



## Rocket (Dec 21, 2010)

Dannyboi said:


> Yeah but no documentation is required so if you did catch them then no one could prosecute you unless you were caught.


 
Naivety?...Yes, I think so.

The Fauna Permit Unit are very quick to notice incorrect captive numbers and the introduction of 'source-less' animals. People with permits agree to be subjected to random spot inspections at any time and any animal, exempt or not, must have its origins explained; with ALL necessary details of the seller such as address, permit number and knowledge of the animals origin before-hand (who it was bred by etc) at any time should they ask for the details. 

People think just because SA have an exempt schedule and it is possible to obtain take-from-the-wild permits, that it is a simple task in introducing wild animals into the hobby but it isn't. Those whom think they can just catch a bunch of animals on the exempt list then claim they were sourced legally deserve to be caught. Should you be asked where they all came from, inspectors/ officers will see right through you and your lies, before and after the investigation into your supposed source and I for one have no problem with all the animals you keep being confiscated and a ban placed on obtaining a fauna permit in the future. 

I know of several people breeding certain skink species, be they locals to Adelaide or not, but they are the result of determination and persistence in breeding captive animals, not the effort required to lift up rocks, logs and fill a container with them.


----------



## 92mags (Dec 21, 2010)

but then again its still innocent till proven guilty and unless there are photos or witnesses there is no real proof


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 21, 2010)

I guess it would be pretty obvious if a new species suddenly appears in the trade and there were no legally collected ones, Plus why would you take the risk?


----------



## hornet (Dec 21, 2010)

Back on topic of Garden skink pics, Rescued this little fella from the dogs water bowl this morning


----------



## jesskie (Dec 21, 2010)

-Matt- awesome pics what are those?

That one is tiny Hornet, they are alot dif to the ones in my backyard, yours are alot more brown i have seen those here too tho.


----------



## jesskie (Dec 21, 2010)

nice skink boxhedjr 

Gosh after seeing all these pics makes me want them so much more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There's gotta be someone out there with them!!!


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 22, 2010)

With the legal keeping of skinks as discussed above, I have a question about another common species -- the Weasel Skink...
Their name isn't on the taxa available for keeping on the DSE list, even without a license.
So what's this, why not?
They're common in Vic, and my friend, so far, has caught 2 illegally (we kept them for a month or two at school).


----------



## jesskie (Dec 23, 2010)

If it's not on the list I guess that means you can't keep them. You would have to probably contact DSE some how and find out what's the deal. I wouldn't know why your not allowed to keep them on a license.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 23, 2010)

If they werent declared in private collections when the lists were created then they were never added to the list and can't be kept. Apparently there were only two gtps here at the time, if not for them gtp's wouldn't be able to be kept in vic without additions at a later stage which are very rare.


----------



## Blackdog (Dec 23, 2010)

Lampropholis adonis





Lampropholis amicula




Lampropholis delicata


----------



## Klaery (Dec 23, 2010)

Found at night up in the mountains. Don't know what species it is.


----------



## yeldarb (Dec 23, 2010)

Here's a couple of skink from when I was at Noosa earlier this year. From natures backyard. Can any one ID them? 

Cheers Brad


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 23, 2010)

The first one i think is Carlia vivax, or maybe Carlia pectoralis. The second is Cryptoblepharus sp. But they've just been revised so i don't know the exact species.


----------



## hornet (Dec 23, 2010)

yeldarb said:


> Here's a couple of skink from when I was at Noosa earlier this year. From natures backyard. Can any one ID them?
> 
> Cheers Brad
> View attachment 178489
> View attachment 178490


 
!st is a male Carlia vivax, 2nd is a Cryptoblepharus pulcher


----------



## hornet (Dec 23, 2010)

Great pics blackdog, the L. adonis is stunning


----------



## yeldarb (Dec 24, 2010)

hornet said:


> !st is a male Carlia vivax, 2nd is a Cryptoblepharus pulcher





jamesn48 said:


> The first one i think is Carlia vivax, or maybe Carlia pectoralis. The second is Cryptoblepharus sp. But they've just been revised so i don't know the exact species.



Thanks for that.

Cheers Brad


----------



## jesskie (Dec 24, 2010)

Great skink pics guys


----------



## yeldarb (Dec 24, 2010)

here is another couple, location was Mt Tamborine QLD. These two where going at for a while, it kept me entertained. ID anyone? thanks in advance (This is my ID/guess Lampropholis adonis).






Cheers Brad


----------



## hornet (Dec 24, 2010)

Not too sure, some side on shots would have helped but your probably right about them being adonis


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 24, 2010)

Could they be a young Eulamprus, they look a bit like some of the ones you get in queensland?


----------



## jesskie (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeh they do look a bit like Eulamprus what size were they?


----------



## hornet (Dec 24, 2010)

At first i was thinking E. martini or E. tenuis going off the patterns but L. adonis also can have that pttern on it from what i have seen. Side of pics would give us a much better idea


----------



## hornet (Dec 24, 2010)

Plus the head looks a bit Lampropholis like to me


----------



## yeldarb (Dec 24, 2010)

hornet said:


> Not too sure, some side on shots would have helped but your probably right about them being adonis





jamesn48 said:


> Could they be a young Eulamprus, they look a bit like some of the ones you get in queensland?





hornet said:


> At first i was thinking E. martini or E. tenuis going off the patterns but L. adonis also can have that pttern on it from what i have seen. Side of pics would give us a much better idea


 
here is another picture of one of the above skinks in my post, unfortunately not to much of side shot. I will keep it a nice big size for all you guru's to ID. I was only guessing and really have no idea about skink identification. so here it is.







Cheers Brad

----------

here is another pic with a little of the side showing.


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 24, 2010)

Pretty sure it's a Eulamprus, the frontoparetials arn't fused so it's not a lampropholis, not sure on species, could be tenuis, brachysoma or martini.


----------



## jesskie (Dec 24, 2010)

One of the Eulamprus.. martini maybe.

I want them


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 24, 2010)

I think the closest is E.martini, looks slightly different to the photos of tenuis i have seen.


----------



## Titanic_Boa (Dec 27, 2010)

I didn't take these photo's but I think juvenile Five-lined Skinks look awesome. To bad they’re not Australian


----------



## jesskie (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeh they look wicked with that bright blue tail  Would def get one if they were in Australia!


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 27, 2010)

Found this guy today under a step out the front (Just a wooden sleeper) and obviously i took some pics, you don't see this everyday!


----------



## Pike01 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## hornet (Dec 27, 2010)

gecko-mad said:


> Found this guy today under a step out the front (Just a wooden sleeper) and obviously i took some pics, you don't see this everyday!


 
its not overly uncommon to see that, happens when the tail is damaged to a certain point, a new tail is regrown but the old one isnt lost


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 27, 2010)

Some Morethia adelaidensis


----------



## jesskie (Dec 27, 2010)

great pics  the skink pic I last posted up on this thread was out sunning in the same spot but she is minus the eggs and Heaps quicker lol


----------



## manimal (Dec 30, 2010)

*garden skinks*

Here is some shots of some little fellasin my backyard.


----------



## jesskie (Dec 31, 2010)

Great shots Manimal, i love the 2nd one


----------



## Shredder (Dec 31, 2010)

Found this little one today, nice rare find
Eulamprus heatwolei, yellow bellied water skink,


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 31, 2010)

cleaned out a gutter and found some eggs so I put them in a container and was lucky enough to ...


----------



## sarah_m (Jan 5, 2011)

A few we've come across





Water Skink, Batemans Bay





Shaded Litter Rainbow Skink (I think?), Katherine Gorge 





Unknown Skink (anyone know what he is?), Katherine Gorge





Snake Eyed Skink, Katherine Gorge





Water Skink, Mt Kira Lookout, Wollongong





Yellow Blotched Forest Skink, Mount Hypipamee National Park, FNQ


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 5, 2011)

An old family friend used to live in Gippsland... i remember visiting her as a kid and her front yard was full of little skinks with blue tails. Can anyone shed some light as to what species this would have been?


----------



## jamesn48 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lerista zietzi and Ctenotus calurus are the only aussie species i know that have blue tails, but neither of them are found near Gippsland. Theres also an Emoia found on christmas island with a blue tail.


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 6, 2011)

hmmmm..... perplexing! Ill have to go back there one day and see if i can find some.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 6, 2011)

Not sure what the first and third are , others are Cunningham Skink...they were taken in Canberra,..Soz for the quality

View attachment 180466
View attachment 180467
View attachment 180468
View attachment 180469


----------



## jesskie (Jan 7, 2011)

Great pics!!!! I wana see more!!!!


----------

